# A Testament To Outback's Quality!



## Wayne_and_Pam (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, we've hardly had our trailer for a whole month yet and the storage facility where we keep it got hit the other night by burglars (the "G" rated word that I will use on the forum). Over 20 units got hit in one night, from travel trailers all the way up to expensive class A's. They got flat screen tv's and microwaves mostly but did a lot of damage to the units.

Now, here's the testament. When we looked at our Outback, the only things that were messed up were the frames around both doors. We had the deadbolts locked on them both and the burglars tried to break in with a pry bar. But, fortunately, they couldn't get past the deadbolts so they moved on to the next one. We didn't have anything inside that was taken or damaged. We saw other trailers that had the door frames pried and opened. We were very fortunate! I may be able to straighten the frames instead of replacing the entire doors. They both still work fine and nothing but the outer frames were damaged. The sheriff deputy said that if he were to get a camper, he knows now to get an Outback.

So, rest assured that if you lock the deadbolts, your Outback should be pretty safe from intruders trying to get in the door with a pry bar!

Wayne


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Did they get anything out of your storage compartments? Most new owners don't realize that nearly all storage compartments, no matter the trailer manufacturer, use the same key. Many members here have replaced their storage compartment locks with Combi-Cams.

Linky


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Did they get anything out of your storage compartments? Most new owners don't realize that nearly all storage compartments, no matter the trailer manufacturer, use the same key. Many members here have replaced their storage compartment locks with Combi-Cams.
> 
> Linky


I've been meaning to change mine out, do you know if Outback uses a standard size compartment lock or are they all different sizes?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When I installed them on my 2008, I had to use the 1-1/8" length Combi-Cams. Had to trim down one of the latches to clear the frame on one door.


----------



## Wayne_and_Pam (Nov 28, 2010)

No, they didn't get into the storage compartments either. But I didn't know that about the locks. We only have one small outside storage compartment in the rear. All that is in there is hoses, power cords, and blocks of wood. Most of our storage is in the garage area inside. That's another thing I like about ours. Other trailers had their outside storage doors pried open. But they were mostly on the big storage areas like on 5th wheels and stuff. The big class A's just got their door windows smashed and they got in that way.

I'm just glad they didn't get in and realize there is nothing inside but a 15" flat screen on the wall. They might have gotten really ticked off and trashed the whole camper. I guess they figured it wasn't worth continuing to try to get in the door after the first time failed.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Dub said:


> Did they get anything out of your storage compartments? Most new owners don't realize that nearly all storage compartments, no matter the trailer manufacturer, use the same key. Many members here have replaced their storage compartment locks with Combi-Cams.
> 
> Linky


I've been meaning to change mine out, do you know if Outback uses a standard size compartment lock or are they all different sizes?
[/quote]
I just took my compartment and grill locks off and down to the local locksmith and had them rekeyed. Also bought two additional keyed locks so both sides of the compartment are locked. Keeps someone from opening the unlocked side and using a prybar to pop the compartment open.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I never have valuables under there. Just camp chairs, extra shoes, and water hoses and things. I figure if some one needs that stuff bad enough they can have. Anything valuable is in inside storage. We pretty only lock the under storage when we are driving so nothing accidentally falls out.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

At least for my outback, I found how easy it is to get into...my son bent the key in the deadbolt trying to unlock it...used pliers to pull the broken key out...tried to use spare key to open but wouldnt go into the deadbolt lock. Used a flat head screwdriver and simple turn and the bolt turns... about 2 seconds and was in... 2 seconds to break in.

Bought a new lock assembly and thinking of also putting on a real deadbolt system...i know, if someone really wants in...


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

To the OP, do you have any pictures of the damage? Just curious to see what it looks like, what they tried to do not calling you out!


----------



## Wayne_and_Pam (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey that's not a problem. Here are some pictures of the doors. Hopefully, they can be straightened out without having to replace the entire doors. That just seems like a lot of overkill just to fix the frames. But, according to Keystone, you can't just get new frames. You have to get the whole door assembly replaced. We are going to give straightening them out a shot tomorrow. I will let you know if it is successful or not.

Front Door:

























Back Door:


----------

